# Our nearest Galactic neighbour



## Incognito (Nov 10, 2003)

Continuing a theme raised elsewhere on this board - that of entire galaxies being consumed. Apparently, our nearest galactic neighbour has now been identified - and, of course, in the process of being eaten up by our own.

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99994342



> *Milky Way's nearest neighbour revealed*
> 
> The nearest galaxy to our own Milky Way has been revealed. It is so close that the Milky Way is gradually consuming it by pulling in its stars. But it will be few billion years before it is entirely swallowed up.
> 
> ...


----------

